# Let's see some pics of your Telecasters.



## Wileyone (Jul 23, 2011)

Need some Tele Love here. Show your Tele's. And please leave a brief caption of why you like it and who is your favorite Tele Player. After all Tele's are not just for Country. I always thought Jimmy Page got his best sounds out of a Tele not a Les Paul. Please no classic vibes. I get bored easily with them.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

My Tokai Breezysound. Very nice made in Japan telecaster.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Here's Rosie...


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Here's mine!


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

Crafted in Japan Paisley...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Here's 2 of them . more to follow

MIM make over



Squire Protone


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

2 more lol

PartsCaster



American Standard , with Pickups change


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

American Special


American 1973 Tele


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Ron Kirn build.
A featherweight.... 6.5lbs, Curtis Novak pickups.
Truly nice chunky neck, accommodates 3/64ths action with no rattles, no buzzes, no issues.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

knight_yyz said:


>



Thats awesome...i have a swamp ash les paul like this...except in black and red

Do Suhrs count?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

ezcomes said:


> Do Suhrs count?


Most certainly!!!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Well...not a traditional Tele...but splitting the HBs results in a great single coil tone...love this guitar...had it about six months now...tuned it once...birds eye maple, baked, neck/fretboard...loves it!



greco said:


> Most certainly!!!


My new Suhr love!


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

oh I have a few more Tele's - '84 Tokai Breezy, one of mine in the middle and a 2004 Fender


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Some real nice ones in hear. I have a few, all of which have been posted here and there around GC so repeats for most of you.

My current #1, Warmouth body/Tele Deluxe neck/BK pups









'72 RI, put a Hotrail in the bridge + customized a bridge. Was #1 before above









MIM Blackout on which I further followed the black theme, currently has no pups been meaning to put a pair of old DiMarzios I have for a while now









No CV's you say? Hell widat, here's my heavily customized bangin' around the basement, really outstanding sounding guitar....I don't like the neck, but I took all the hardware out and put it in the Blackout and it sounded nowhere near as good so I reassembled it (special shoutout to GTMaker for the pickguard, he also makes a helluva nice set of intonated Tele brass saddles)


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Apologies for the crap pic.







I love my tely!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

A few Kent? That looks more like "several" to me 

Nice collection!


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

One Tele, and four descendants.








Sorry, I guess I can't post photos.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I've posted this before but here it is again.  My Dillion "Rosie" Telecaster.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Tele you say? Well I can play! Favorite players: Guthrie Trapp, Keith Urban.

Partscaster with Reilander P90's (bridge and neck), 4 way switch, 500K pots, outstanding sound







CH]
Partscaster with pine body, Duncan Antiquities, 4 way switch








Partscaster, Tele Junior (Esquire), Duncan Lil' 59, Eldred wiring (cocked wah)








Partscaster with SCN pups and yes, another 4 way switch








Parstcaster, '55 Tribute compliments of our fellow forumite zztomato (thanks Jerome), one piece ash, quarter sawn Musikraft neck


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Fender CIJ 50's w/ bigsby








Fender 10 for 15 recalimed Redwood Tele, one piece redwood body, 4 way switch, compound neck etc.








Fender 52 AVRI








Fender '52 AVRI Hot Rod


----------



## Wileyone (Jul 23, 2011)

My favorite Tele player is Roy Buchanan "The Best unknown Guitar Player in the World".

If I had loads of Cash I would Love to own Roy's 53 he called "Nancy". If any of you are interested there's some great History on Roy's Nancy. The way it was wired and the fact that the Bridge Pickup showed 0.0 output but just sounded amazing. Some cool stuff.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Here's a crappy iPhone pic of my Echopark DeLeon.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Partscaster - Mexican body - American Standard neck - 52 Reissue pick ups.


Fender Special Edition Koa - Duncan Alnico II pickups.


Modded G&L Tribute Blues Boy - Seth Lover Humbucker - Gotoh Bridge - Graphite nut - reshaped head stock.


American Standard - Warmoth neck.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

A couple of the more interesting ones. A Fender Japan tele custom and an American Standard converted to a Tele Plus.


----------



## Steve C (Nov 3, 2008)

Here's my '87 American Standard


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

The mahogany thinline is gone , I traded it in , the other four are still here.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Blonde Vintage AM Special. 
W/ Texas Specials.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sliberty (May 17, 2008)

Single pickup Cabronita in Ice Blue Metalic with a Gretsch H.S. Filtertron
Double bound Tele Custom, 62 style, with Fender AVRI 62 pickups
Single pickup Blackguard Esquire with a Fender AVRI 52 bridge pickup


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Technically not a Tele but certainly tele"esque"...


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Swervin55 said:


> Fender CIJ 50's w/ bigsby
> View attachment 16626
> 
> Fender 10 for 15 recalimed Redwood Tele, one piece redwood body, 4 way switch, compound neck etc.
> ...


jezus...no wonder theres no decent ones on the wall at my local GC...you bought them all!!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

BEACHBUM said:


> Fender Special Edition Koa - Duncan Alnico II pickups.
> 
> 
> Modded G&L Tribute Blues Boy - Seth Lover Humbucker - Gotoh Bridge - Graphite nut - reshaped head stock.


THIS ONE IS OUTSTANDING


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Scotty said:


> THIS ONE IS OUTSTANDING


 Thanks


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Here's my beloved Telecaster. Probably the only T you'll see today with a Stephen's Extended Cutaway.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I've only got this one right now. It's far from traditional but plays and sounds great. I would like another mainstream tele though.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Man, there are some stunners in this thread. 

Shame I've put my foot down on collecting. I don't even know why it's a tele that'll crack me. I can't play them for shit.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

I am very lucky to have a few superb, but skill-wise undeserved, guitars. One of my keepers is this Ron Kirn Barnbuster, acquired from GC member Starjag a couple of years ago. Completely different baseball bat neck from every other guitar, but feels, sounds, and looks fantastic.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

my deceivingly ordinary BUT much loved and sentimental 2004 HWY 1 USA made Fender Tele sporting a cool pickguard.
Please notice the correct placement of the control plate..
G.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

CiJ Fender Floral Tele from the '98 - '02 run...



Early nineties G&L ASAT Special three bolt neck...



Black Betty...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

GTmaker said:


> my deceivingly ordinary BUT much loved and sentimental 2004 HWY 1 USA made Fender Tele sporting a cool pickguard.
> Please notice the correct placement of the control plate..
> G.


Please note. Wise man here.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

keto said:


> Please note. *Wise man here*.


Thanks pal! You would have to go and make that comment. 
I'll never hear the end of it now...LOL


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

sulphur said:


> Black Betty...


Ewwww, Black Betty. Bam Ballam!!!!

I likey!

Hey Clean Channel, that Stephen's Tele is very cool. I'd love to see the back on that.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

You're funny! 

Black guitars are always stands up from the crowd!


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

My American Standard.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I think this is my new favorite thread

Here's my number 1 
Fender mim baja telecaster
I replaced the neck pickup with a supro pickup


And one I made myself
Warmoth neck with a heavy north american ash body
Pickups from the pickup wizard


Nathan


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Nathan my friend...please listen carefully...
ASAP you will have to get rid of those stupid, ugly , crappy control knobs on that black beauty tele of yours...
Regular tele knobs will do just fine.
By the way...nice touch with the toggle switch...When I get a chance, I'm going to try that.

G.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

GTmaker said:


> Nathan my friend...please listen carefully...
> ASAP you will have to get rid of those stupid, ugly , crappy control knobs on that black beauty tele of yours...
> Regular tele knobs will do just fine.
> By the way...nice touch with the toggle switch...When I get a chance, I'm going to try that.
> ...


I like the switch but I'd be hitting it all the time. Reverse the control plate and you may have something.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

davetcan said:


> I like the switch but I'd be hitting it all the time. Reverse the control plate and you may have something.


Good idea and besides, I really like the easy access to the volume control...thanks Dave.

G.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I love the amp knobs, I even had a set on an sg!

I loved the idea & look of the toggle switch but it drove me nuts, I hit it all the time.

I replaced it with a standard tele wiring system...actually I think i've got no tone control on the neck pickup.
It was an sg switch (L shaped) so it had to be oriented up/down.
I think with a gibson style one that I could orient front/back I would like it better.

The pickup wizard underwound the p90 a bit so it actually matches with the bridge pickup...that is a fantastic pickup combo.
That thing is a 10lb tele that I have never replaced the body because it sounds so damn good....sustain for days!

Nathan


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

nnieman said:


> I love the amp knobs, I even had a set on an sg!
> I loved the idea & look of the toggle switch but it drove me nuts, I hit it all the time.
> I replaced it with a standard tele wiring system...actually I think i've got no tone control on the neck pickup.
> It was an sg switch (L shaped) so it had to be oriented up/down.
> ...


The tele looks great but it would sustain a lot better if you replaced those ugly control knobs.

G.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

this is my old (2012?) Fender Am Dlx tele. I only sold it because the neck wasn't agreeing with me. I put J S Moore's in it to try and get some more quack out the middle position. I still love the finish and the features. I'll probably get a MIM standard in tungsten at some point.


----------



## Built4Speed (Aug 31, 2009)

I currently have three. A Fender American Special with Peter Leonard Broadcaster pickups:










My first build from scratch from last year, a black guard style with hand wound Broadcaster style pickups:










And my latest build, just finished this week. A cabronita style Tele with P90s, dark walnut body with flamed maple top, flamed maple neck and rosewood fretboard:


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've had this parts Tele for a few years now, but the neck is so bad I really haven't played it much at all.

I used a Mighty Mite neck when I built it. One year later and the fret sprout could saw through a 2 X 4.

Today I bought a nice Warmoth 59 maple from a buddy. Frets look like new.

I'll be rebuilding this one over X-Mas.

Body is ash with a maple top (veneer).
Bridge is Wilkinson 3 saddle compensated
Pickups are Bill Lawrence (if memory serves)
Pots, switch and jack are all CTS or Switchcraft


----------



## qantor (Nov 19, 2014)

Godin Artisan TC, Fender Tele Thinline.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

'70s Telecaster Bass and Telecaster Deluxe. Grainy photo from a Kodak Instamatic around '78 or so. I gigged both for a few years before bad decisions, poverty, and hunger got the better of me. Fender versus Kraft Dinner. 

Maybe it's the time of year, but I miss these more than ever.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Late 80's MIJ


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Here's my two. 1993 '52 Reissue with Bareknuckle Yardbird Pickups, and a Partscaster that I assembled a little while ago. MJT body, Allparts TRO Fat neck, SD Broadcaster in the bridge and Duncan 59 in the neck.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

I tried to take a closeup to show the Nitro crazing on the body. MJT does fantastic work!


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

My MIJ Fender Custom Telecaster. Those Barden pickups were installed a little over 20 years ago. The bridge is a Callaham T-model with their Enhanced Compensated saddles. The control plate is also by Calllaham.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I know I posted this a couple of days ago, but as it's now assembled and functional, here's the anchor.

Mighty Mite body - Ash with maple veneer cap.
Wilkinson compensated three saddle bridge
Bill Lawrence pickups
Warmoth 59 maple neck
Schaller straplocks
4 position switch
Master volume (CTS)
Master tone (CTS)


With the new neck the action is quite low. I'm still tweeking it.

Weight is 9.8 lbs


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

numb41 said:


> Here's my two. 1993 '52 Reissue with Bareknuckle Yardbird Pickups, and a Partscaster that I assembled a little while ago. MJT body, Allparts TRO Fat neck, SD Broadcaster in the bridge and Duncan 59 in the neck.
> View attachment 17028


Do the Broadcaster and '59 pickups play well together? I put a '59 in the neck of a tele with a Texas Special in the bridge and I could never get a both-pickups-on sound that I liked. It was always a bit nasal and out-of-phasey. Maybe I needed a different bridge pu to make it work?


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

They're "OK", not fantastic. They fight with each other. Tough to have the two in the same guitar because they require different pots/ caps.
I lower the HB quite a bit.
Is is too shallow to say that I was going for the look??


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Thank you, sir! 

I was going for the "swiss army knife" guitar, tele bridge bite and neck humbucker fullness. It was, as you say, only OK. Each pickup on its own was just fine but the 3rd position was useless. I eventually went back to 2 sc pups.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Here's one of mine. Been a fan of Tele's since I was in high school:


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Really nice tele Tarbender!


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Tarbender said:


> Here's one of mine. Been a fan of Tele's since I was in high school:
> 
> My personal favorite. I love the sound of a PAF style humbucker in the neck of a Telecaster.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Tarbender's is my favorite. I love the sound of a humbucker in the neck position of a Telecaster.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Here's one I moved a while back. I've had a bunch, but can't find the photies. Doesn't matter how hard I try, just can't get used to them.


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

My (new to me) Fender Custom Shop Ltd. Esquire. It currently has a Hot Rails in it but the BG1400 it originally came with is tucked into the case. 

I have been in love with the beautiful, practical, no-frills simplicity of Telecasters since I was a kid. As far as my fave Tele player goes: David Gilmour absolutely tearing into the solo in "Fat Old Sun" on _Live in Gdansk _on his Telecaster. I could listen to the way he explodes into that solo all day long 

View media item 183View media item 184


----------



## SGJones (Sep 13, 2015)

Here is my April '67 with a transitional logo.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

^^ awesome ^^^


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

That is awesome... but on a side note please us know just how you did the photo because it's also great.


----------



## Wileyone (Jul 23, 2011)

Tarbender said:


> Here's one of mine. Been a fan of Tele's since I was in high school:


Love the Werthers.


----------



## SGJones (Sep 13, 2015)

Jimmy_D said:


> That is awesome... but on a side note please us know just how you did the photo because it's also great.


Thanks. Photoshop. Selected the guitar from the original photo and created a new layer. Turned the original layer into a gradient background. Copied and flipped the guitar and decreased opacity for the reflection. I had great ambitions at one point to make a guitar photo album. Did some and then got lazy.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

SGJones said:


> Thanks. Photoshop. Selected the guitar from the original photo and created a new layer. Turned the original layer into a gradient background. Copied and flipped the guitar and decreased opacity for the reflection. I had great ambitions at one point to make a guitar photo album. Did some and then got lazy.


I want a copy of that photo album when it's done Darren!


----------



## SGJones (Sep 13, 2015)

numb41 said:


> I want a copy of that photo album when it's done Darren!


Maybe you could finish it for me!


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

I picked up this 1996 Made in Japan Fender Deluxe Anniversary Foto Flame Telecaster today because I need a neck for an Esquire I'm Frankensteinin' together. Well, after 60-seconds of strumming and picking I realized I just can't take this thing apart. Holy crap. This is by far one of the finest guitars I have ever played. That sounds like hyperbole but it's very glassy and punchy sounding if that makes sense. I sound very Mark Knopfler-ey when I play it but if Mark Knopfler drank a bottle of cough syrup and played guitar with boxing gloves on  Someone sell me a vintage re-issue Tele neck so I don't have to strip this one. Please.


----------

